# how many fans do you recommend?



## Jaskaran (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello 
My pc specs- 
Core i7 3770k processor 
Asrock z77 extreme4 motherboard. 
Zotac nvidia syenergy gddr3 2gb graphics card (I know it's loss end so please don't mention to change it, I will change in in future) 
Corsair vengeance 4x1 gb ram 
Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat Mid Tower Cabinet 
Extra fan that I want to purchase-Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler ( www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-90-cfm-blue-led/p/itmd7q4fcdvw3ujg?pid=COLD7Q4DF73WMYF4&ref=3589b7ce-32a8-4cf6-a724-2b7fd0ceecf5 )
I want to overclock my processor to maximum (4.5Ghz). 
My country is very hot (India) and temperature in my area sometimes reaches upto 50 degree Celsius. I am a gaming geek and like playing high end games like I will also be playing crisis3. My cabinet comes with 2 inbuilt fans. I keep my pc on for almost full day (downloading etc.). 
So please tell me how many fans (that I mentioned above) do I need for good cooling? 
Will my fan for properly? Because I heard that its size is too big.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/HAF_912_Combat_wo_sidepanel_ph-2.jpg

Cooler Master website gives an idea with this image as how to fit and where to fit fans.

Ambient temps heating 50c, i think wont be a good idea to going to OC, rather concentrate heavily on keeping the temps at check even in stock settings


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 15, 2013)

Well...
Thanks for reply.
Is there anyway to keep it cooler with a fan that has better cooling at 4.5ghz? Can you please advise me such fan?

EDIT: Should I go for liquid cooling system fans?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 15, 2013)

3 is more than enough.


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok thanks.
Should I go for great sink+radiation or liquid cooling system?


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> Ok thanks.
> Should I go for great sink+radiation or liquid cooling system?



If ambient temps are at 50c, then for Over Clocking needs, I guess you would been such cooling. But for regular long hours in load for stock settings, I guess air cooling would be enough


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok buddy.
Thanks 
So I decided to buy air cooling since liquid cooling has danger to leak (and it will troll my components which I won't really like).
But I am confused between deepcool assassin and Noctua NH-D14' The price difference is negligible for me.
Which one would be better to keep my processor cool at oc state at 4.5GHz?
Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## Myth (Jan 15, 2013)

Noctua NH-D14 if your mobo and cabinet can accommodate it. 
Deepcool doesnt come in the same league as Noctua. 

Where are you getting the noctua from ? Cost ?


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 15, 2013)

I am getting/have gotten all my components from flipkart. The cost of noctua is approx. 5600 and deepcool is 5900 in rupees.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

Adding upto the comfusion , wont you OC ?? If you wont then why buying expensive K series processor and asrock z77 board 

If you can afford, buy Liquid cooling


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 16, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> But I am confused between deepcool assassin and Noctua NH-D14' The price difference is negligible for me.
> Which one would be better to keep my processor cool at oc state at 4.5GHz?
> Please tell. Thanks.



From where are you getting Noctua D14 at the first place? 
If the choice is between D14 and deepcool assassin, then D14 is way better than that deepcool cooler.

P.S. please post the link from where you are purchasing D14.


----------



## Myth (Jan 16, 2013)

^^ Thats what I dont understand. 
The best noctua stuff are out of stock everywhere. Even FK doesnt have those in stock. 
Where are people getting it from then ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 16, 2013)

^^ Noctua products (read CPU coolers) are OOS atm.
THat's why I have asked OP the question.


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 16, 2013)

Bad luck guys 
I just noticed that d-14 is permanently discontinued.
So we can't get it from anywhere.
Are there any other good options in similar.price range?
Should I go for deepcool assassin now?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 17, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> Should I go for deepcool assassin now?



No. Get Corsair H80.


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 17, 2013)

But it's liquid cooling which I fear! What is there is leak?


----------



## Naxal (Jan 17, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> But it's liquid cooling which I fear! What is there is leak?



Generally they dont i suppose  many high end buyers are using it for years


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 17, 2013)

I have seen many people complaining...
Anyways...
Are you sure that it will work fine?
Any other limitations/disadvantages of these liquid coolers?


----------



## SunE (Jan 17, 2013)

Corsair liquid coolers provide a warranty in which if the cooler leaks then they'll replace your computer for free.


----------



## Myth (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats news. I didnt know the warranty covered others parts as well.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 17, 2013)

Jaskaran said:


> But it's liquid cooling which I fear! What is there is leak?



Generally they don't. I use H100 24X7 and nothing bad happened to my system.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 18, 2013)

Get SVG Tech H40 water cooler, performs better than Corsair H100 and costs a tad less. Check the website  :HOC 40


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

SunE said:


> Corsair liquid coolers provide a warranty in which if the cooler leaks then they'll replace your computer for free.



wow!! this is real??


----------



## Jaskaran (Jan 18, 2013)

Same here, is it real??!
If yes, I am purchasing it right this minute!


----------



## SunE (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ I remember reading it somewhere. I request other members to please share their opinions about this.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> wow!! this is real??



Happened twice or thrice (or at least I know those cases). But not in India. Here no company have direct presence. Thus to avail total replacement (in case) you may need to bear international shipping cost yourself.


----------

